# Report Gross or net on tax forms



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Can I just report what I was paid minus miles as opposed to gross minus fees?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

wallae said:


> Can I just report what I was paid minus miles as opposed to gross minus fees?


Your taxes would come out correct but your gross income wouldn't match the 1099. The IRS uses a "matching" program that will match your 1099 to your gross income, if it's off you'll most likely get a letter. I would advise you to make sure your gross income is at least as much as the # on your 1099.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

You can report what ever you want. That does not mean it is correct.

Correct way is to report the gross and report all expenses in the proper locations on the proper forms.


----------

